# Should i go to rehab?



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Hey, im pretty stumped here in the situation im in. ive had SA for about 3 years and since then, ive lost all my friends, my family hates me, you know the routine.. so, my house is basically out to crazy murder me and im borderline getting kicked out. now, i still have the option of going to a rehab center, especially cause where i live, non online CBT is a myth so, i would feel a lot better about making my decision with from constructive criticism from strangers on the internet.

so far, for going to rehab..
Pros:
>non specialized, but extensive therapy and psychiatry
>not having to sleep with one eye open from fear or my dad beating the tar outta me
>freedom of speech

Cons:
>i cant go out
>i cant play diablo 3.

Ultimately, i really just want to fix my life crippling SSA


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I would go to rehab.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Just SA, but the place isnt like NA. it's a general rehab, i think. not entirely sure how they work, rehab isnt my really my cup of tea.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Amy Winehouse: "They tried to make me go to rehab, but I said 'no', 'no', 'no'..."

Yes you should go to rehab! Look what happened to Amy.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

but she didnt she OD? that's not exactly super encouraging..


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

R91 said:


> I think that before you decide anything you should get in contact with the rehab center and outline everything you have going on and ask whether there is a counsellor there qualified to deal with these issues. Find out how they work.
> 
> You could also look at photos and ask them about their rules. Some rehab centers will let you go outside.
> 
> ...


this is the kind of motivation i just dont get from flipping a coin. thanks man. ill check the place out later today if i have time


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

and ill be there until i feel im ready for school again, or until i figure it's really not working


----------



## imaginger (Apr 6, 2011)

dont do it.


----------



## imaginger (Apr 6, 2011)

just look at demi lovato


----------



## meimnot90 (May 17, 2012)

I've never heard of a rehab program that caters exclusively to people with social anxiety. I went to a day treatment center a while back, but it was pretty weird because there were schizophrenics, meth addicts, alcoholics, and people with social anxiety all being given the same "treatment." It was kind of a relief knowing that there were people who didn't have it all together either, but the one size fits all approach wasn't very helpful. I kind of think you should go, but getting more information would be helpful; you want to know exactly what you're getting into especially since its overnight.


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

I spent 7 days in detox, not for SA reasons, but I did have SA.. I think it helped by forcing me to expose myself (not literally) and do group activities and discussions.. The thorazine and other meds probably helped too. About 3 months later I started becoming less social again.


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

R91 said:


> Haha that made me laugh. Out loud.
> 
> But yeah rehab did the same for me - forcing me to 'expose myself' and be in group therapy and spending all of my days with other addicts MADE me learn new skills. I also became less social after... 3 months after...


Haha I had to include the brackets man.. Don't want anyone gettin' the wrong idea! Did you happen to start 'using' again after 3 months or just become less social? To be more specific I became less social about 2 months after and started using again 3 months after. PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Well, this is obviously a bit late but, so far, ive visited the place and it's pretty damn AMAZING. the going out policy is case to case and they seem to have some super cool professionals there, only problem is.. it's like 21,000 Php a month, which is roughly 500usd. the ratios are different here but for comparison purposes, the most expensive college i know here is 110000 a sem, so 210000 a year for a rehab is a LOT of money and ive sort of been tipping on whether i should waste my youth here or muster up the courage to ask my dad. we're not poor and he could probably pay for it but he sort of doesnt agree with it and BAH, im rambling, you get the idea


----------



## Prairielander (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not sure what social anxiety rehabilitation centres would be like. My father went to one for alcoholics and was in AA. It seemed to help him anyway and I went to some meetings with him. It is interesting listening to other people talk about their problems but it kind of made me uncomfortable. But at the same time it doesn't make you feel as bad about your problems after hearing about how people ended up in the gutter or would beat their wives and children.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked into this when I was at my lowest point(totally alone, cutting myself, drinking and popping pills to get through the days) but couldn't afford it, and my insurance didn't cover it.($600 per day, with a 30 day program MINIMUM was the ccheapest I could find). BUt if you have the means I say GO FOR IT. It can't make you worse.


----------

